# Mission Craze cam timing



## StoneyN (Dec 6, 2011)

Whats the best way to sync/time the cams on a craze? Thanks in advance!




Stoney


----------



## tahrgirl (Apr 3, 2012)

Usually having the buss cables go through the centre of the holes in each cam. It will depend on how much the limb bolts are wound in. The closer the limbs are to being fully found in the closer the buss cables will be to the centre of the holes. If the limb bolts are backed off a lot then the buss cables will not be in the centre even if the cams are synced.


----------

